# What's this chord?



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm using this chord in a song I'm writing and I really like the sound of it.I think it's some sort of a D chord maybe a minor 7th.Can any of you theory masters help me out,I play mostly by ear and don't have the knowledge to figure it out.Thanks in advance.

E-not used
A-5th fret
D-Not used
G-6th
B-7th
E-5th

Also the same chord but the high E on the 7th fret.


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

All I could find is d flat maj7 add II but that starts on the fourth fret. Sorry.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

darkjune said:


> All I could find is d flat maj7 add II but that starts on the fourth fret. Sorry.


So moving it up a fret wouldn't that make it a d major 7th add 2 ?
Thanks for the reply Darkjune.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I would look at that as an F#m as the main chord (formed on the top 3 strings) with a D in the Bass.
--
but running it on the chord finder, it appears to become a Dmaj7th

handy little gadget right here:
http://www.all-guitar-chords.com/chord_name.php


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

F#min with the root on the B string...and you're adding a D


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

The way I'm playing it is I'm fingerpicking using the D on the A string as pedal tone so the Dmaj7th seems to be the one .Thanks guys.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

if you add the 7th fret on the D string, that makes it clearer to me as the Dmaj7


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

dwagar said:


> if you add the 7th fret on the D string, that makes it clearer to me as the Dmaj7


I am doing that as well.

I got the inspiration for this tune from watching my 2 yr old daughter playing on the floor one day.I had my nylon string a I was just noodling when I hit this chord.The sound of it matched perfectly to how I was feeling watching my daughter.I've since fleshed it out and am about 75% complete.The progression goes something like this Dmaj7,D,C,bflat(of some sort)F,then G.Mind you with some of these chords I'm just grabbing a couple of the notes as I'm fingerpicking and I don't really know a whole lot of theory to say exactly what I'm doing,but it's sounding good maybe the best I've written.

Here's my inspiration,The song is called Angelina and is a solo instrumental.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey that's a cool link dwager.thanks


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

when can we hear the new tune?Cant wait.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

She's a little doll, enjoy her. I had one like that once and then she turned thirteen and I became the enemy. Time eh...


----------



## GuitarMatrix (Jun 28, 2008)

*D major 7*

Chords can occasional be labeled differently depending on how they function in a chord progression. Knowing the key center is, no pun intended, the key.

As the others have noted the chord you describe is a D major 7th (1,7,3,5 voicing), which would make it a I chord in the key of D or a IV chord in the key of A.

GuitarMatrix


----------

